# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Does TRT make you sterile/ kill your sperm permanently?

## ChemWizard1

I know its obvious that TRT shuts down your natural test production and also kills sperm production......but can you ever become fertile and have healthy sperm again once you go onto TRT? 

Sorry to sound ignorant, but I would like some feedback from people who are on TRT and have tried to have kids. Please include stats, age, dose, and duration on TRT.

----------


## FallenWyvern

My understanding is that you have to come off of TRT or use HCG while on TRT to have kids.

----------


## Garbanzo Dude

its not clear...everyone is different....but your chances will be better if you get some hcg .... during your trt.....cone off do a pct....and then try to fill the cream pie

----------


## FallenWyvern

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=367462

----------


## FallenWyvern

^^^

see Xnathans post.

----------


## amcon

> I know its obvious that TRT shuts down your natural test production and also kills sperm production......but can you ever become fertile and have healthy sperm again once you go onto TRT? 
> 
> Sorry to sound ignorant, but I would like some feedback from people who are on TRT and have tried to have kids. Please include stats, age, dose, and duration on TRT.


i hope so...

----------

